# Les priorités dans Rappels



## stéphane83 (3 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à vous tous,
Voilà, je me penche davantage sur la fonction rappels incluses dans IOS5 (et bientôt intégrée entièrement dans Mountain Lion) et il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas :
A quoi correspond les priorités que l'on accorde aux tâches?

Car, rien n'est précisé justement sur leurs comportements :
- Aucune
- Faible
- Normale
- Elevée

Cela classe les tâches par rapport à leurs niveaux tout simplement?
Merci d'avance.


----------

